# MATE - ręczna kompilacja

## Kubala95

Witam, znowu mam problemik. Chciałem sie pobawić MATEm, bo zauważyłem że naprawdę fajne środowisko. Z racji że w portage'u nie ma jeszcze i z tego co wiem prędko się nie pojawi postanowiłem samemu go skompilować. Przy drugiej paczce źródłowej (mate-doc-utils) pojawia się jednak bład składni przy kompilacji. Przytoczę cały zrzut z terminala:

```
Making all in data

make[1]: Wejście do katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/data'

Making all in icons

make[2]: Wejście do katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/data/icons'

Making all in hicolor

make[3]: Wejście do katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/data/icons/hicolor'

Making all in 48x48

make[4]: Wejście do katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/data/icons/hicolor/48x48'

Making all in status

make[5]: Wejście do katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/data/icons/hicolor/48x48/status'

make[5]: Nie ma nic do zrobienia w `all'.

make[5]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/data/icons/hicolor/48x48/status'

make[5]: Wejście do katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/data/icons/hicolor/48x48'

make[5]: Nie ma nic do zrobienia w `all-am'.

make[5]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/data/icons/hicolor/48x48'

make[4]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/data/icons/hicolor/48x48'

Making all in scalable

make[4]: Wejście do katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/data/icons/hicolor/scalable'

Making all in status

make[5]: Wejście do katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/data/icons/hicolor/scalable/status'

make[5]: Nie ma nic do zrobienia w `all'.

make[5]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/data/icons/hicolor/scalable/status'

make[5]: Wejście do katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/data/icons/hicolor/scalable'

make[5]: Nie ma nic do zrobienia w `all-am'.

make[5]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/data/icons/hicolor/scalable'

make[4]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/data/icons/hicolor/scalable'

make[4]: Wejście do katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/data/icons/hicolor'

make[4]: Nie ma nic do zrobienia w `all-am'.

make[4]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/data/icons/hicolor'

make[3]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/data/icons/hicolor'

make[3]: Wejście do katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/data/icons'

make[3]: Nie ma nic do zrobienia w `all-am'.

make[3]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/data/icons'

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/data/icons'

Making all in templates

make[2]: Wejście do katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/data/templates'

make[2]: Nie ma nic do zrobienia w `all'.

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/data/templates'

Making all in watermarks

make[2]: Wejście do katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/data/watermarks'

make[2]: Nie ma nic do zrobienia w `all'.

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/data/watermarks'

make[2]: Wejście do katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/data'

make[2]: Nie ma nic do zrobienia w `all-am'.

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/data'

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/data'

Making all in po

make[1]: Wejście do katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/po'

make[1]: Nie ma nic do zrobienia w `all'.

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/po'

Making all in rng

make[1]: Wejście do katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/rng'

Making all in mallard

make[2]: Wejście do katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/rng/mallard'

make[2]: Nie ma nic do zrobienia w `all'.

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/rng/mallard'

make[2]: Wejście do katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/rng'

make[2]: Nie ma nic do zrobienia w `all-am'.

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/rng'

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/rng'

Making all in xslt

make[1]: Wejście do katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/xslt'

Making all in gettext

make[2]: Wejście do katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/xslt/gettext'

LC_ALL=C /usr/bin/intltool-merge -x -u -c ../../po/.intltool-merge-cache ../../po l10n.xml.in l10n.xml

Generating and caching the translation database

Merging translations into l10n.xml.

CREATED l10n.xml

xmllint --noout l10n.xml || (mv l10n.xml l10n.xml.broken && false)

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/xslt/gettext'

Making all in docbook

make[2]: Wejście do katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/xslt/docbook'

Making all in common

make[3]: Wejście do katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/xslt/docbook/common'

make[3]: Nie ma nic do zrobienia w `all'.

make[3]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/xslt/docbook/common'

Making all in html

make[3]: Wejście do katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/xslt/docbook/html'

make[3]: Nie ma nic do zrobienia w `all'.

make[3]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/xslt/docbook/html'

Making all in omf

make[3]: Wejście do katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/xslt/docbook/omf'

make[3]: Nie ma nic do zrobienia w `all'.

make[3]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/xslt/docbook/omf'

Making all in utils

make[3]: Wejście do katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/xslt/docbook/utils'

make[3]: Nie ma nic do zrobienia w `all'.

make[3]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/xslt/docbook/utils'

make[3]: Wejście do katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/xslt/docbook'

make[3]: Nie ma nic do zrobienia w `all-am'.

make[3]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/xslt/docbook'

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/xslt/docbook'

Making all in mallard

make[2]: Wejście do katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/xslt/mallard'

Making all in cache

make[3]: Wejście do katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/xslt/mallard/cache'

make[3]: Nie ma nic do zrobienia w `all'.

make[3]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/xslt/mallard/cache'

Making all in common

make[3]: Wejście do katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/xslt/mallard/common'

make[3]: Nie ma nic do zrobienia w `all'.

make[3]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/xslt/mallard/common'

Making all in html

make[3]: Wejście do katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/xslt/mallard/html'

make[3]: Nie ma nic do zrobienia w `all'.

make[3]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/xslt/mallard/html'

make[3]: Wejście do katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/xslt/mallard'

make[3]: Nie ma nic do zrobienia w `all-am'.

make[3]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/xslt/mallard'

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/xslt/mallard'

Making all in common

make[2]: Wejście do katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/xslt/common'

make[2]: Nie ma nic do zrobienia w `all'.

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/xslt/common'

make[2]: Wejście do katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/xslt'

make[2]: Nie ma nic do zrobienia w `all-am'.

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/xslt'

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/xslt'

Making all in tools

make[1]: Wejście do katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/tools'

make[1]: Nie ma nic do zrobienia w `all'.

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/tools'

Making all in xml2po

make[1]: Wejście do katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/xml2po'

Making all in xml2po

make[2]: Wejście do katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/xml2po/xml2po'

Making all in modes

make[3]: Wejście do katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/xml2po/xml2po/modes'

make[3]: Nie ma nic do zrobienia w `all'.

make[3]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/xml2po/xml2po/modes'

make[3]: Wejście do katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/xml2po/xml2po'

sed -e "s/^VERSION =.*/VERSION = \"1.5.0\"/" \

    -e "s+^#!.*python.*+#!/usr/bin/python+" \

  < ./xml2po.py.in > xml2po

chmod +x xml2po

make[3]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/xml2po/xml2po'

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/xml2po/xml2po'

Making all in examples

make[2]: Wejście do katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/xml2po/examples'

make[2]: Nie ma nic do zrobienia w `all'.

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/xml2po/examples'

make[2]: Wejście do katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/xml2po'

make[2]: Nie ma nic do zrobienia w `all-am'.

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/xml2po'

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/xml2po'

Making all in doc

make[1]: Wejście do katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/doc'

Making all in mate-doc-make

make[2]: Wejście do katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/doc/mate-doc-make'

msgfmt -o de/de.mo de/de.po

if ! test -d de/; then mkdir de/; fi

if [ -f "C/mate-doc-make.xml" ]; then d="../"; else d="/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/doc/mate-doc-make/"; fi; \

mo="de/de.mo"; \

if [ -f "${mo}" ]; then mo="../${mo}"; else mo="/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/doc/mate-doc-make/${mo}"; fi; \

(cd de/ && \

  PYTHONPATH="/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/doc/mate-doc-make/../../xml2po:/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/doc/mate-doc-make/../../xml2po:/usr/lib/portage/pym" "/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/doc/mate-doc-make/../../xml2po/xml2po/xml2po" -m docbook -e -t "${mo}" \

    "${d}C/mate-doc-make.xml" > mate-doc-make.xml.tmp && \

    cp mate-doc-make.xml.tmp mate-doc-make.xml && rm -f mate-doc-make.xml.tmp)

  File "/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/doc/mate-doc-make/../../xml2po/xml2po/xml2po", line 145

    print VERSION

                ^

SyntaxError: invalid syntax

make[2]: *** [de/mate-doc-make.xml] Błąd 1

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/doc/mate-doc-make'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Błąd 1

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/kubala95/mate/mate-doc-utils/doc'

make: *** [all-recursive] Błąd 1

```

Paczki kompiluję w kolejności podanej na oficjalnej stronie, mam GCC 4.6.3. Gentoo całkowicie ~amd64. Proszę o pomoc, z góry dziękuję.

PS. Przy paczce mate-common musiałem ręcznie skopiować mate-autogen z /usr/local/bin do /usr/bin, bo make uparcie pakował do tego pierwszego i uniemożliwiał instalację kolejnych paczek.

----------

## Jacekalex

Mate fajne?

Oryginał - czyli Gnome-2.32, masz dostępny w ebuildach.

----------

## SlashBeast

Kilka tipow jezeli cisniesz to z palca (configure, make, make install).

Mozesz chciec dodac --prefix=/usr do configure.

Install odpalaj przez paco, np. "paco -lD -- make install" dzieki temu caly process instalacji bedzie zalogowany i potem bedziesz mogl dany pakiet wywalic przez paco -r nazwa-pakietu. Na make uninstall nawet nie liczyl bym.

Uwazaj tylko bys nie nadpisal libow systemowych z tymi z mate.

I co do tego /usr/local/bin i /usr/bin. jako root byc moze nie masz /usr/local/bin w $PATH, dodaj i sprawdz, wtedy z prefiksem /usr/local niech sie instaluje.

Paco znajdziesz w foo-overlay.

----------

## Kubala95

Dzięki za odpowiedzi, spróbuję tego. O paco nawet nie słyszałem, ale make faktycznie nie loguje i może będzie przez to lepiej. @Jacekalex, czemu twierdzisz, że MATE jest nieciekawy ? Przecież to przeforkowane GNOME 2.32, cały czas rozwijane, a oryginał już dawno nie.

Edit:

W Portage'u nie ma czegoś takiego jak foo-overlay.

----------

## Garrappachc

W portage z założenia nie ma zewnętrznych overlayów  :Wink:  Poczytaj w dokumentacji Gentoo o laymanie.

----------

## Jacekalex

Mate jest bardzo ciekawy, ale nic nowego nie tworzy, jest i będzie forkiem Gnome-2.

Nawiasem pisząc, zanim zużyjesz czas i energię na kompilację, lepiej najpierw spróbuj na jakimś "paczkowatym" Linuxie, np Debianie, jak to wygląda i ile to warte.

Ja w Mate nic nowego, czego by Gnome-2 nie miał, nie widziałem.

W dodatku mate już wylądowało w overlayach, dostępnych poprzez laymana:

http://gpo.zugaina.org/mate-base/mate

Obsługa Overlayów:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Overlay

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Layman

Tylko ostrożnie,  przy pomocy overlayów można sobie nieźle spaprać system, większość (nie wszystkie na szczęście) programy dostępne w overlayach, to rzeczy, które nie są tak dokładnie sprawdzone, jak programy w głównym repo.

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Mon Sep 17, 2012 12:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kubala95

 *Quote:*   

> Mate jest bardzo ciekawy, ale nic nowego nie tworzy, jest i będzie forkiem Gnome-2.

 

No i o to chodzi ! GNOME 2, nie wiem czy podzielasz moje zdanie, ale jest bardzo udanym i niepowtarzalnym środowiskiem,. Niestety po premierze GNOME 3, dev-team z oczywistych względów zamknął stary projekt i go nie rozwija. MATE to na nowo ożywiony GNOME 2, cały czas rozwijający się i są już pewne nowości, jakiś blogger twierdził, że jest znacznie wydajniejszy od oryginału. Myślę, że będzie jeszcze więcej nowych funkcji, ale na razie te oryginalne nie zostały jeszcze do końca przerobione.

----------

## Jacekalex

Wydajność, to pojęcie co najmniej względne, np sam kompilator GCC  ma kilka nowych funkcji, które mogą podnieść wydajność kompilowanych programów o kilka do kilkunastu procent, po kompilacji można conieco osiągnąć używając preliinka, a sama wydajność jest bardzo subiektywnym odczuciem.

W dodatku wystarczy błąd w jednej bibliotece lub kluczowym dla danego środowiska programie, żeby wydajność diabli wzięli.

Jak sprawdzałem na Debianie, między Gnome 2 na Squeeze a Mate na Wheezym nie było jakiejś widocznej różnicy wydajności na korzyść któregokolwiek środowiska, za to pod względem stabilności wygrał Squeeze z Gnome-2.

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## Kubala95

Zdaje się, że GNOME 2 wyleciał z testinga, w packages.gentoo.org niby jest na liście wersji, ale ebuild tylko pod 3.4. Jak próbowałem maskować też zresztą wciskało 3.4.

----------

## Jacekalex

 *Kubala95 wrote:*   

> Zdaje się, że GNOME 2 wyleciał z testinga, w packages.gentoo.org niby jest na liście wersji, ale ebuild tylko pod 3.4. Jak próbowałem maskować też zresztą wciskało 3.4.

 

```
eix gnome-session

[I] gnome-base/gnome-session

     Available versions:  [m]~2.30.0-r1[1] [m]~2.30.0-r1[5] [m]~2.31.2[3] 2.32.1-r3{tbz2} [m]~3.2.1-r1 [m]~3.4.1 [m]~3.4.2.1 [m]~3.5.2[4] [m]~99.3.2.1[6] [m]~9999[2] {{branding debug doc elibc_FreeBSD ipv6 +splash systemd}}

     Installed versions:  2.32.1-r3{tbz2}(17:49:35 17.03.2012)(ipv6 -debug -doc -elibc_FreeBSD)

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/

     Description:         Gnome session manager
```

http://gpo.zugaina.org/gnome-base/gnome-session

http://gpo.zugaina.org/data/gentoo/gnome-base/gnome-session/

A tu conieco o Gnome3:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-903280.html

i maskowanie (blokowanie) Gnome3:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~tetromino/misc/package.mask.gnome-3.2

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## Kubala95

Przepraszam i zwracam honor Portage'owi - wszystko jest, tylko ja pomyliłem plik - zamiast package.mask zrobiłem package.masked (a niedawno z tego pierwszego korzystałem i nie wiem co mi odwaliło).

----------

## Sebek9901

Jednak MATE ma tą zaletę, że można go zainstalować obok GNOME 3 bez konfliktów paczek.

----------

